# Alloy wheels advice!



## Steelman (Jan 4, 2012)

Howdy folks.... 
As a complete novice I have just about sussed out what needs to be done to the car bodywork... Washing/claying /polishing etc although haven't attempted anything as yet! 
Just wanted to know what process you folks go through to clean polish/protect your alloy wheels! 
Cheers 
.... Rob... 

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Rinse, Then spray with Wheel cleaner then agitate with 1" roundhead brush, Jet wash off


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I just done mine yesterday. The process with the wheels off was :

~Autosmart Smartwheels applied and agitated with a detail brush then rinsed.
~Tardis applied, left a minute to dwell then tar wiped of with microfibre cloth. 
~Tyres scrubbed with Autosmart G101, rinse
~Clay
~Rinse and Dry 
~Autoglym Super Resin Polish Applied and buffed.
~FK1000p Applied and buffed x2

Lovely shiny and well sealed alloys now, all they will take to keep them clean is a quick wipe with a mitt and some shampoo.

While the wheels are of you should wash the arches out with some all purpose cleaner (apc) and apply some plastic dressing to the liner.


----------



## Steelman (Jan 4, 2012)

Cheers for that! Just what I was after! 
So basically not a lot different to looking after the bodywork then! 

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Steelman said:


> Cheers for that! Just what I was after!
> So basically not a lot different to looking after the bodywork then!
> 
> Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


Yeah  after I re-read that post i was thinking that I should have just said to do what you do on the bodywork. lol


----------

